# Синдром Титце



## СветланаK (11 Мар 2012)

Помогите, пожайлуста. После месяца лечения остеохондроза, меня положили в больницу и поставили диагноз синдром Титце. Лечили дексаметозоном, целебрексом, омепразолом 10 дней. Сильные боли прошли, с больницы выписали. Но спина от холодного воздуха, элементарной физической нагрузки продолжает болеть. Температура держится 37:2 уже второй месяц. Врач говорит - как бы принимать больше ничего не надо, со временем боль сама должна пройти. Но если температура держится - можно принять 5-тимесячный курс гормонального метилпроднизолону. Так как это гормональный препарат, не знаю стоит ли его принимать. Мой возраст 47 лет. Подскажите, пожалуйста, стоит ли его принимать при синдроме и как дальше лечиться?


----------



## ylianovich (11 Мар 2012)

Вас обследовали? Выложите снимки , анализы, подробней опишите с чего начиналось как лечили и к чему пришли.


----------



## СветланаK (13 Мар 2012)

Все началось с боли в спине при небольших физ. нагрузках, обратилась к невропатологу, врач сказал что это остеохондроз и назначил лечение: Диклоберл, Аэртал, Омепразол, Мидокалм. Но боли не прошли, даже стали еще сильнее, тогда доктор назначил другой курс: Ремоксикам, Плазмон, Мидокалм, В12, Анальгин с Димедролом. Когда после второго курса боли стали невыносимыми (больно даже кашлянуть) после КТ мой врач порекомендовал лечь на дополнительное обследование в стационар неврологии. Там после комплекса анализов и МРТ мне и поставили диагноз Синдром Титце. На стационаре приняла курс: Целебрекс, Омепразол, Дексон и Дексаметазон после чего сильные боли прошли и меня выписали из больницы. С начала болезни прошло уже два месяца, но боли полностью не проходят, температура держится 37,2, врач говорит если нет улучшения можно принять 5мес. курс Метилпреднизолону. Тепер не знаю что мне делять- стоит ли принимать долгий курс гормонального препарата так как здоровой себя не чувствую, но понимаю что от гормонов могут быть побочные эфекты. Хочется услышать другие мнения, может имеет успешный опыт лечения Титце. Зарание благодарю.

Анализы и виписку высылаю, КТ можно скачать по сылке: http://files.mail.ru/G8S5OL


----------



## ylianovich (13 Мар 2012)

Локальные (местно) блокады с гормонами делали?


----------



## Березка (13 Мар 2012)

По вашей ссылке на скачивание вряд ли кто пройдет, на это надо свободное время, а у врачей его почти нет.
Разместите снимки с помощью темы МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме.


----------



## СветланаK (13 Мар 2012)

Блокады не делали, кололи только Дексаметозон 10дн., сильные боли он снял, но здоровой себя не чувствую. Осталась реакция на холод и физ. нагрузки. Теперь не знаю, само пройдет или надо как-то продолжить лечение, но 5мес. курса Метилпреднизолону боюсь. Что бы вы посоветовали?


----------



## ylianovich (14 Мар 2012)

Посоветовал бы без метилпреднезолона, но решать Вам и леч. врачу в зависимости от ситуации. Скоро лето...


----------

